# successful thaw with 2 day embryos



## Jemma Waterfield (Mar 20, 2011)

i am know doing a fet cycle and have 3 2day embryo frosties and wanted to know any succesful thawing with 2day embies please im a bit scard none will make it through please if anyone can help


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

didnt want to read and run cant help with 2 day but mine were 3 day and survived thaw on both my fets currently on 2ww with last fet.  good luck for this cycle x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi  

I had 5 embryo's frozen on day 2, and with my first FET we thawed 3 in the hope we'd get 1 or 2 good ones to put back and all 3 survived and continued to grow and so 2 were transferred the following day. I thought I'd relax this time round knowing that the other 3 were absolutely fine but of course I'm also scared the last 2 won't survive the thaw   It's a really anxious time isn't it? It's out of our hands and we have no control over it which makes it worse I think. 
On the plus side I did get a bfp from the FET, just need to work on getting them to stick around  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield (Mar 20, 2011)

thank you your comments helped a lot i hate that u have no control ill just keep   my embies will be ok 
good luck on your next fet hun


----------

